# Books for Christmas Recommendations



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Just received a recommendation for a good Christmas gift for the dog lovers here and especially those who are into agility. "Dogged Pursuit" by Robert Rodi is great book and the Porties mentioned in the book are actual dogs who were bred by OreoBay PWDs Nigel (lady). One of the dogs was actually returned to the breeder then went on to be owned by the Hibbens in Chicago, just to make the book more interesting. I am always looking for a good book for Christmas gifts. Dogs are my favorite subject too I think, as long as it is not sad. If you like sad with a happy ending there is a current book out there, the story of a bait dog, who was rescued and rehabilitated by the Levin family, the book is "Oogy" by Larry Levin. 

There you have my recommendations, what are yours? Reading the book or the e-book?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

This one sounds good. http://teddyhilton.com/2010-10-22-dreamworks-buys-rights-to-a-dogs-purpose-film and here's some more info . http://www.brucecameron.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=56&Itemid=64

And when it comes out in a movie, you will Hav twice as many tears to shed. LOL


----------



## eadn13 (Oct 31, 2010)

*Fiction*

for novels:
Edgar Sawtelle (I don't know how realistic or not all the breeding/raising stuff is)
and
Racing in the Rain (happy with a sad ending) The dogs name is Enzo.
Would love more non-fiction suggestions...


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

eadn13 said:


> for novels:
> Edgar Sawtelle (I don't know how realistic or not all the breeding/raising stuff is)
> and
> Racing in the Rain (happy with a sad ending) The dogs name is Enzo.
> Would love more non-fiction suggestions...


Elizabeth the two I recommended are real life events, I am told..at the top of the page. I read mostly fiction nowdays, but maybe someone can give you some good suggestions.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I think the new autobiography of Mark Twain should be a good one although I haven't read it yet myself. My SIL is interested in it - if he gets it I will borrow.....lol


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I just read A Dog's Purpose...it's a really good book, but it made me sob like a big baby.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

OK, this has nothing to do with dogs, but one I would recommend, especially for a new cook who is NOT on a diet! The Pioneer Woman Cooks: Recipes from an Accidental Country Girl by Ree Drummond. The author married a cowboy and had to adapt her cooking to satisfy the appetite of a hard-working ranch guy - in other words, these are not gourmet recipes. There are step-by-step illustrations of the recipes and detailed instructions. Also, the book is full of photos and stories of her life with her family, friends, and horses. I found it most enjoyable and have purchased more than just a few copies to give as gifts.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Here's a couple:

Amazon.com: Bones Would Rain From the Sky: Deepening Our Relationships with Dogs (9780446525930): Suzanne Clothier: Books

Amazon.com: On Talking Terms With Dogs : Calming Signals (9780967479606): Turid Rugaas, Terry Ryan: Books


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Oogy by Larry Levin is on sale on Amazon.com for 9.95, great stocking stuffer!! Since I am from Atlanta area, and stopped watching Atlanta Falcons after M. Vick, this story is touching to me. However I think Bones Would Rain From The Sky is a must read too.
If you want to just laugh, laugh, laugh, get either the CD or Book by Mary Kay Andrews, HISSY FIT. Mary Kay Andrews is a real asset to the Atlanta area. If you do not laugh reading this, I will be most surprised. Real humor, southern style.


----------

